# Persimmons



## In the Kitchen (Oct 19, 2004)

Okay, I promised my brother I would ask has anyone made persimmon wine or juice?  They are crazy about persimmons and I mean the kind that is in the back yard.  Only get them after first freeze I think.  They constantly pick them off the ground and eat them that way.  Normally, they are all broken open not whole.  They are small and delicious but don't know or heard of any other way to eat them.  Thanks.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 19, 2004)

here's some nice recipes from the University of Florida
Florida Food Fare - Persimmon 

this is from Matt Family Orchards which includes Persimmon Wine
(I copied the Persimmon Bread recipe, sounds great!)
Matt Family Orchard Recipes

Good Luck!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 19, 2004)

My dad loves persimmons.  His favorite thing to do with them is to make what he calls Porange Juice.  Just add a couple persimmons to some orange juice in a blender and liquify.  You can adjust the amounts of each to your own tastes.  He likes it kind of thick, like a shake.

 Barbara


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 22, 2004)

I am so happy to have all of you to ask questions that you take seriously.  When I ask about this to my friends they turn up their nose and say not to bother with them.  But I don't think they want to pick them off the ground.  They are really very good and if my family wants some kind of persimmons drink I will find it.  I do thank you for understanding and will check this site out to see what is appealing.  Have to be careful cause these guys don't want something just thrown together.  Plus I have to take the seeds out first.  I do appreciate your help.  May your kindness be returned hundredfold.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 23, 2004)

Sorry if I live wayy north of you where persimmons don't grow...but isn't this the source of "grenadine", the super sugary red cocktail additive, that, admittedly, with a little work, could get construed into a neat sort of syrup...I'm imagining waffles with grenadine...probably with moderation and Devonshire Cream...

OJ+ Grenadine + Gin= "Orange Blossom"

OJ+Grenadine+ "Ta-Killya"= the "Ta-Killya Sunrise"

Consume in moderation!

Lifter


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow check out the recipes for delicious drinks!  I will keep these combinations for further reference.  Of course, I think they all add extra weight and I only walk for 3 miles day.  You would think that would be sufficient but I don't want to exercise all day.  Have to have little fun by treating yourself to special drinks.  Right?


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 24, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Sorry if I live wayy north of you where persimmons don't grow...but isn't this the source of "grenadine", the super sugary red cocktail additive, that, admittedly, with a little work, could get construed into a neat sort of syrup...I'm imagining waffles with grenadine...probably with moderation and Devonshire Cream...
> 
> OJ+ Grenadine + Gin= "Orange Blossom"
> 
> ...


Grenadine is from pomegranate.  I love pomegranate juice.  Too bad it is so expensive.  Incidentally, pomegranates are in season.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 24, 2004)

DUMB..da DUMB DUMB!

You  are clearly right, and I'm most clearly WRONG!...

(My head is both "bloody and bowed")

Where us Canucks have neither persimmons nor pomegranates, maybe a little forgiveness could be in order?

I hope?

Lifter...


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 24, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> DUMB..da DUMB DUMB!
> 
> You  are clearly right, and I'm most clearly WRONG!...
> 
> ...


You asked therefore you did not make an erroneous statement.  I find it hard to believe that you can't get persimmons or pomegranates in  Canadian supermarkets.


----------

